# tout du plouc



## Labulla

Bonjour!
Come posso tradurre "tout du plouc" in questa frase?
"A son arrivée à Athènes, Epicure a tout du plouc irritant aux yeux de l'aristocratie de la cité"
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Corsicum

*Peut être* : _rustico=plouc_ ?


----------



## itka

"A son arrivée à Athènes, Epicure a tout du plouc irritant aux yeux de l'aristocratie de la cité."
_"Quando arrivo' ad Atene, Epicuro era un vero buzzurro indisponente agli occhi dell'aristocrazia della città"._


----------



## nestore

Perché non lasciar tutto al presente? 

Una traduzione ancor più vicina al testo potrebbe essere forse: 

_Al suo arrivo ad Atene, Epicuro ha tutte le caratteristiche di (=che può avere) un rozzo indisponente agli occhi degli aristocratici (dell'aristicrazia) della città_


----------



## Labulla

Ok j'ai compris maintenant!! Merci à tous


----------



## itka

Non saprei dire se "buzzurro" rende meglio l'idea, tuttavia un "rozzo" non è proprio "un plouc"... Questo qui' non è solamente "rozzo" ma anche si dimostra un po' ridicolo, un po' credulone...


----------



## Necsus

Be', _buzzurro_ ha una curiosa origine (CLIC) ed è contraddistinto forse da un uso geograficamente circoscritto... Non so, bifolco? zotico?


----------



## Corsicum

En reprenant l’étymologie, de part leurs origines, il se pourrait bien que _*buzzurro*_ corresponde assez bien à _*plouc*_ ?:
_*Plouc*_ l’étymologie et l’origine sont bretonnes, il est synonyme de : _*péquenot, bouseux , un paysan*_, l’usage initial est quand même local et du type argot, il n’est pas répertorié dans les dictionnaires. Je ne pense pas qu’il fasse partie du vocabulaire utilisé dans toutes les régions. 
De façon péjorative on peut supposer que _*buzzurro*_ est plus proche de _*plouc*_ que _*rozzo*_ ?
Un _*buzzurro *_serait un_ *rozzo* _comme un_ *plouc* _est un_ *bouseux, un paysan* ?._On retrouve dans les deux la spécificité d’usage géographique.
J’ai lu(je peux transmettre les références), sous toutes réserves ? :
_Les Italiens en général, et les Romains en particulier, ont un mot pour désigner __le Piémontais; ils l'appellent le *buzzurro*_
_It. *buzzurro* m. 'persona rozza, ignorante' (dal 1887, Petr; DO 1990; PF; Zing _
_1998), *...* __'persona rozza, ignorante' (1950, Sinisgalli, B). __It. *buzzurro* agg_
http://www.etimo.it/?term=buzzurro&find=Cerca
http://www.etimo.it/?term=rozzo&find=Cerca

Un avis personnel : Dans la conversation courante utiliser le terme *plouc *fait vraiment très très.... *plouc !*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Corsicum said:


> [...]
> _*Plouc*_ [...] l’usage initial est quand même local et du type argot, il n’est pas répertorié dans les dictionnaires. Je ne pense pas qu’il fasse partie du vocabulaire utilisé dans toutes les régions. [...]


Je pense, au contraire, que plouc est connu maintenant dans toutes les régions de France (ailleurs, je ne sais). Et il est bien entendu répertorié dans les dictionnaires. Cf. le TLFi par exemple.


----------



## Corsicum

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut,
> , Je pense, au contraire, que plouc est connu maintenant dans toutes les régions de France (ailleurs, je ne sais). Et il est bien entendu répertorié dans les dictionnaires. Cf. le TLFi par exemple.


 
Salut, je n’arrête pas de me tromper en ce moment, je passe mon temps à faire des mea culpa, l’age sans doute, un vrai plouc !
_*...un vero*_ *buzzurro, un vero rozzo !*


----------

